# Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Juli 2010)

*Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems


----------



## _hellgate_ (9. Juli 2010)

*Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

wow der sieht ja förmlich nur nach einem super mega kühler aus


----------



## kress (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Rockt bestimmt.
Wenn das Ding in ner Full Copper Version kommt....


----------



## PixelSign (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

"super mega" omg


----------



## Balko29 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Bin ja mal auf die ersten Tests gespannt.


----------



## HolySh!t (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Durch den Namen hat der Kühler sich schon nen Platz in den Geschcihtsbüchern gesichert


----------



## orange619 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

hm und der Platz in meinem Gehäuse wir immer knapper... überleg schon länger mir nen neuen Kühler zu holen, scheint als hätt ich meinen Kandidaten gefunden.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

wird von den Temps im Vergleich zum Vorgänger sicher nicht so viel bringen, wie es einem der "tolle" Name suggerieren soll


----------



## Hademe (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Komplett Kupfer wäre halt Goil!!! Aber dann würde er wahrscheinlich schon richtig schwer werden; im Geldbeutel wie auf der Waage. Und der Name ist schon auch weng seltsam. Hätte da nen besseren Vorschlag:  Prolimatech Chuck Norris oder einfach nur Gott!



orange619 schrieb:


> hm und der Platz in meinem Gehäuse wir immer  knapper... überleg schon länger mir nen neuen Kühler zu holen, scheint  als hätt ich meinen Kandidaten gefunden.



Also den Megahalem kann ich dir da uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Meiner Meinung nach, der beste CPU Kühler fürs Geld. Bei Caseking glaub ich sowas um die 45€ zu haben. Nur dieses Retention Modul für AMD find ich etwas überteuert. Anstatt man einfach ne AMD und ne Intel Version in ne Box packt, lässt man AMDler lieber extra in die Tasche greifen. Und wie ich sehe ist das bei dem neuen jetzt auch wieder so.


----------



## Yanzco (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Hoffe der wird richtig gut und noch in ner limeted full copper version zu kaufen geben dann ist er mein


----------



## Icejester (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

"Super Mega"  Wer hat sich denn so einen Namen ausgedacht?


----------



## Phili_E (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Wenn der auf den Sockel 1155 passt wäre das jetzt schon eine Option für mich


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Bin mal gespannt wie gut der Kühler kühlen wird, kann mir vorstellen das die Leistung hammer wird und wieder an die Spitze stürmt.


----------



## lionheart2000de (9. Juli 2010)

*Prolimatech Megahalems - schlechte AMD-Leistung mit verbogenem Kühlerboden*

ich hatte den "normalen" Megahalems auf einem AMD Phenom II Prozessor eingesetzt. Durch den verbogenen Kühlerboden, der angeblich für die Intel-CPUs optimiert ist, bringt einem das optionale Sockel AM3-Kit sowieso nix...die Kühlleistung war aufgrund des mangelhaften Kontakts zwischen CPU-Heatspreader und Kühlerboden derart schlecht, daß die Kühlleistung unter den Erwartungen blieb. Erst nachdem ich den Kühlerboden nachträglich aufwendig abgeplant hatte hat der Megahalems gute Kühlergebnisse gezeigt. Allerdings war bei meinem auf 4.0 GHz übertaktetem System (AMD Phenom II X6-1090T) der Noctua NH-D14 ab Werk schon deutlich besser (58 zu 63 Grad beim Megahalems mit planem Boden. Ohne nachträgliches Abplanen schaffte der Megahalems nur zu heiße 72 Grad). Und der Noctua hat gleich zwei Top-Lüfter im Lieferumfang und einen (eigentlich in den Spezifikationen seiner CPUs auch von Intel empfohlenen) geraden Kühlerboden. Deshalb hat Prolimatech dank seiner Ignoranz gegenüber den AMD-Usern leider auch mit dem Super-Mega nix dazugelernt. Aufgrund meiner selbst gemachten Erfahrung in den letzten Jahren kann ich vom Kauf eines Prolimatech-Kühlers für AMD-Systeme nur abraten, sofern auch beim Super-Mega der Kühlerboden nicht ab Werk plangeschliffen ist (was sehr wahrscheinlich ist, weil sich Prolimatech durch das Abplanen nach dem Einpressen der Heatpipes aus Kostengründen einen Produktionschritt einspart, der für andere Top-Hersteller wie Scythe oder Noctua selbstverständlich ist).


----------



## Amigo (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Ich bin für den Armageddon in Vollkupfer... 
Aber der neue Super Mega ist bestimmt auch super mega...


----------



## Eiche (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - schlechte AMD-Leistung mit verbogenem Kühlerboden*



lionheart2000de schrieb:


> ich hatte den "normalen" Megahalems auf einem AMD Phenom II Prozessor eingesetzt. Durch den verbogene...


da so aussführlich ausführung über ein verschwörung theroie machst hast du bestimmt auch die delta temperaturen notiert und nicht die sensor temperaturen die bei dir wie hoch waren 72°C


----------



## Dr. Kucho (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*



kress schrieb:


> Rockt bestimmt.
> Wenn das Ding in ner Full Copper Version kommt....


Au ja! 


Der Name ist aber wirklich bescheuert


----------



## Ralle@ (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Der Name ist lächerlich, aber solange das Ding Kühlt.


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Super Mega? So langsam fallen denen wohl keine Namen mehr ein, was?!
Der nächste heißt sicher: Extrem Ultra bzw. Extrem Ultra FTW!


----------



## winpoet88 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Ach so, dass ist Kupfer..........sieht aus als der Kühler etwas Flugrost angesetzt!!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Bummsbirne (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

....hmmmm dieses "SUPER MEGA".....hört sich für mich n bissl nach Dieter Bohlen an


Bald kommt der passende Radiospot:

Dieser Kühler ist wirklich Super mega effizient...Der Super Mega von Wiesenhof...ähmm...ich meine natürlich Prolimatech

ne aber ob das soviel ausmacht mit dem Kupfer....da gab es doch mal diesen Thermalright oder Thermaltake true copper oder so....war da der Unterschied nich auch gering?


----------



## Torr Samaho (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

die hätten das ding einfach "prolimatech 1337" nennen sollen  

eine vollkupfer-edition dürfte allerdings ca. 2 kg schwer werden. ich möchte meinen rechner nicht mit so einem klotz drin rumschleppen, der nh-d14 ist schon schwer genug. bin mal auf vergleiche mit diesem gespannt.


----------



## PEACEpolska (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

geniales Teil!! bin schon auf die test gespannt und auf den Preis!


könnte sein das er mein megahalmes ablöst


----------



## jobo (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Da geht wohl jemanden die Superlative aus. Der nächste heißt dann Mega Extreme oder wie? 

Ansonsten hört sich das gut an und ich bin davon überzeugt dass Prolimatech ein gutes und solides Produkt abgeliefert hat.


----------



## Maeximum30 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Prolimatech gehen scheinbar die Ideen aus, das ist doch ein schlechter Scherz, immer das gleiche nur jedes mal ein bisschen anders, was ist eigentlich aus dem Prolimatech Jericho  geworden ? 
Kaufen würde ich den Kühler nicht mehr, eher einen Venomous oder NH-D14


----------



## Levi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

naja

kein standardmäßiger AMD Support ist für mich wie auch schon der vorgänger ein ganz klares FAIL.


----------



## Astimon (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Super Mega? So langsam fallen denen wohl keine Namen mehr ein, was?!
> Der nächste heißt sicher: Extrem Ultra bzw. Extrem Ultra FTW!



Das erinnert mich an kleine Kinder die sich gegenseitig übertrumpfen wollen:

Der Nachfolger wird demnach der Prolimatech Super Duper Mega Ultra sein^^



Aber das AMD-User immer noch als User zweiter Klasse behandelt werden, ist lächerlich. Sollen sie doch zwei Versionen rausbringen, ein für AMD eins für Intel. Aber so habe ich das Gefühl, das Prolimatech an mir als Käufer nicht interessiert ist.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

ich schließe mich Levi an...*ohne Worte*!


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Sicher, dass das kein Fake is?


----------



## tripod (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

vermutlich wieder ein guter kühler,
nur diese orangenen streifen... naja... is ansichtssache
die zalman's haben ja auch einige so dinger drann


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

@Tommy_Hewitt: Ja, da sind wir uns sicher.


----------



## PIXI (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*



tripod schrieb:


> vermutlich wieder ein guter kühler,
> nur diese orangenen streifen... naja... is ansichtssache
> die zalman's haben ja auch einige so dinger drann



ist kein orange sondern kupfer 

gruß PIX


----------



## Kaktus (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Das wird das Jahr der Einflaslosigkeit bei Kühlern. Ein paar Kupferfinnen dazu, machen noch keinen neuen Kühler, zumal sich das so gut wie gar nicht auf die Kühlleistung auswirken wird.


----------



## Manny G. (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*



PIXI schrieb:


> ist kein orange sondern kupfer
> 
> gruß PIX



nee das ist doch ganz klar rost!


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Is anscheinend echt kein Fake..........eieieieieieiei


----------



## lionheart2000de (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems - schlechte AMD-Leistung mit verbogenem Kühlerboden*



zeffer schrieb:


> da so aussführlich ausführung über ein verschwörung theroie machst hast du bestimmt auch die delta temperaturen notiert und nicht die sensor temperaturen die bei dir wie hoch waren 72°C



Solange die Unterschiede bei den Sensor Temperaturen zwischen verschiedenen Kühlern alle die gleiche Tendenz haben spielt Deine Feststellung eigentlich keine Rolle, zumal sich mein 1090T mit dem Megahalems ohne zusätzliches Planen der Kühlerfläche nicht Primestable bei 4.0 GHz betreiben ließ, was nach dem Abplanen aber dann der Fall ist. Aber zur Beruhigung: die Anzeigefehler der  internen Thermaldioden bei AMD X6 CPUs wurden im letzten Revisionsstepping gefixt und die Anzeige ist mittlerweile annähernd korrekt.

Und das sich Prolimatech und Thermaltake (kommen aus der gleichen Fabrik) das Abplanen aus Kostengründen einsparen ist keine Verschwörungstherorie sondern produktionstechnisch belegbar. Nur läßt sich das dem Kunden natürlich besser als eine optimierende Kühlerbodenverformung für Intel CPUs verkaufen. Das funktioniert übrigens deswegen ganz gut bei Intel-CPUs, weil deren (im Vergleich zum AMD Heatspreader) dünnere Heatspreader auf den CPUs durch den Anpressdruck leicht verformt werden (im Micrometerbereich, meßbar) und sich so dem verbogenen Prolimatech-Kühlerboden anpassen. Weshalb Intel auch Beschädigungen an den CPUs dabei nicht ausschließen kann, sofern Kühler ohne plane Oberfläche verwendet werden und deren Verwendung auch nicht empfiehlt.


----------



## P@tC@sh (9. Juli 2010)

Oh,yeah. What a Beast.Nicht nur gut, sondern auch schön anzusehen(Schon der alte Prolimatech Megahalems),trotzdem ich sattle so langsam auf Wasser um,ausserdem steht (für mich) der i7-875K vor der Tür,die Heizbirne.



lionheart2000de schrieb:


> Solange die Unterschiede bei den Sensor Temperaturen zwischen verschiedenen Kühlern alle die gleiche Tendenz haben spielt Deine Feststellung eigentlich keine Rolle, zumal sich mein 1090T mit dem Megahalems ohne zusätzliches Planen der Kühlerfläche nicht Primestable bei 4.0 GHz betreiben ließ, was nach dem Abplanen aber dann der Fall ist. Aber zur Beruhigung: die Anzeigefehler der  internen Thermaldioden bei AMD X6 CPUs wurden im letzten Revisionsstepping gefixt und die Anzeige ist mittlerweile annähernd korrekt.
> 
> Und das sich Prolimatech und Thermaltake (kommen aus der gleichen Fabrik) das Abplanen aus Kostengründen einsparen ist keine Verschwörungstherorie sondern produktionstechnisch belegbar. Nur läßt sich das dem Kunden natürlich besser als eine optimierende Kühlerbodenverformung für Intel CPUs verkaufen. Das funktioniert übrigens deswegen ganz gut bei Intel-CPUs, weil deren (im Vergleich zum AMD Heatspreader) dünnere Heatspreader auf den CPUs durch den Anpressdruck leicht verformt werden (im Micrometerbereich, meßbar) und sich so dem verbogenen Prolimatech-Kühlerboden anpassen. Weshalb Intel auch Beschädigungen an den CPUs dabei nicht ausschließen kann, sofern Kühler ohne plane Oberfläche verwendet werden und deren Verwendung auch nicht empfiehlt.


 
Bei mir war der IFX-14 grauenhaft,konnte man drehen bei vollständiger Befestigung .Der TRUE Black hatte auch so eine besch.....e Befestigung,jetzt beim..., wie heisst er TR Venomous sind die Befestigungsmöglichkeiten wenigstens um einiges besser.


----------



## micha2 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

genau. immer größer und geiler.
ich lach mich kaputt über leute die sowas dann auch noch geil finden.
ich kauf mir lieber kleine und effiziente kühler. 
nen kleiner rechner mit potenter hardware ist geil. aber kein supermegagehäuse mit supermegabunten schläuchen und supermegagroßen kühlern.

naja, umsomehr platz man im gehäuse hat umsomehr schrott kann man sich ja reinpacken.


----------



## Outlaw15 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Ich find den Namen einfallslos ^^


----------



## Gnome (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Das Kupfer käm viel geiler wenn die silbernen Lamellen schwarz wären oder black genickelt . Ansonsten ganz schick. Trotzdem mit fast 1 Kilo seeeehr schwer . Armageddon würde ich bevorzugen


----------



## P@tC@sh (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*



Outlaw15 schrieb:


> Ich find den Namen einfallslos ^^



Bin auch der Meinung,denke aber die (Kühl-)Leistung wird stimmen.


----------



## Genghis99 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*



JOEYBIAFRA schrieb:


> Bin auch der Meinung,denke aber die (Kühl-)Leistung wird stimmen.



Eher Super Mega Doof.

Aber Prolima dürften sich eigentlich mehr durch Kühlleistung als Poetische Namensgebung auszeichnen.

Ansonsten wäre es Super Mega Schrott. LOL.


----------



## Klarostorix (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*



> kein standardmäßiger AMD Support ist für mich wie auch schon der vorgänger ein ganz klares FAIL



signed


----------



## rabensang (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Naja, nicht wirklich kreativ von Prolimatech.....

Der Armageddon war schon recht innovativ (in geringem Maße), aber den "Supi Dupi" find ich einfach nur plump.

Die Kühlleistung wird nur sehr wenig steigen, denn wenn man sich den damaligen True Copper im Gegensatz zum Ultra 120 anschaut, 
war der Performancegewinn bei Vollkupfer nur minimal.  das einzige was Spürbar steigt, ist der Preis....


----------



## Torr Samaho (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

dass kühler immer größer und wuchtiger wurden ist durch die steigende abwärme der cpus bedingt, da braucht man einfach solche klötze, um mit der abwärme übertakteter cpus fertig zu werden (und dabei leise zu bleiben). wobei die besten heutigen towerkühler mit 120 mm lüftern sich nur marginal in der kühlleistung unterscheiden, das design ist wohl am limit angekommen. der nächste schritt ist wohl die aufrüstung auf 140 mm, womit sich bei gleicher umdrehungszahl deutlich mehr luft fördern lässt. alles darüber wird schon allein wegend der ausmaße der kühler problematisch. aber zum glück sind die hersteller bemüht, den verbrauch der cpus wieder zu senken, die grafikkarten sind da weitaus gieriger (zumindest im vergleich mit cpu@standardtakt)


----------



## PIXI (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*



rabensang schrieb:


> Naja, nicht wirklich kreativ von Prolimatech.....
> 
> Der Armageddon war schon recht innovativ (in geringem Maße), aber den "Supi Dupi" find ich einfach nur plump.
> 
> ...



^^und natürlich das gewicht*!

*ich würde sagen "erstmal abwarten" denn wenn sie in dieser neuer revision auch
noch andere sachen verbessert haben dann kann das schon was bringen (lötverbindung etc.).

gruß PIX


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Gibt es hier AMD-Nutzer, die einen Prolimatech Kühler benutzen, und ähnliche Probleme wie lionheart2000de haben? Bzw. welche, die mit Prolimatech Kühlern auf ihrem AMD Sockel vollkommen zufrieden sind? 

Zum Kühler: Der Performance-Gewinn dürfte sich sehr in Grenzen halten.


----------



## Vhailor (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*



rabensang schrieb:


> Die Kühlleistung wird nur sehr wenig steigen, denn wenn man sich den damaligen True Copper im Gegensatz zum Ultra 120 anschaut,
> war der Performancegewinn bei Vollkupfer nur minimal.  das einzige was Spürbar steigt, ist der Preis....



Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht, als ich die ganzen Lechzer (schreibt man das so ^^?!) nach ner Vollkupfer Variante überblättert habe. Denke nicht, dass das einen sinnvollen Nutzen hat. Abgesehen von dem deutlich erhöhten Preis, wird sich auch das Gewicht deutlich erhöhen.

Hab zwar keinen Plan, was ein MB-PCB aushält, aber das stell ich mir doch schon extremst kritisch vor.

Kann aber nur zustimmen, was die Kritiker der Slot-Unterstützung angeht. Welchen Sinn macht es, potentielle Kunden extra Montage-Kits kaufen zu lassen! Es wird wohl niemand behaupten, unbedingt Kühler XY zu brauchen und deswegen die Extra-Anschaffung in Kauf nehmen.
Als AMD-Nutzer ist dieser Kühler meilenweit außen vor ... nein, nicht mal annährend in Betracht zu ziehen!


----------



## Gast12307 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Ich warte auf den Nachfolger, den Super Duper Ultra extreme Hardcore High Flow Full Cooper Mega Air Cooler for overclocker and exel user


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*



Torr Samaho schrieb:


> die hätten das ding einfach "prolimatech 1337" nennen sollen
> 
> eine vollkupfer-edition dürfte allerdings ca. 2 kg schwer werden. ich möchte meinen rechner nicht mit so einem klotz drin rumschleppen, der nh-d14 ist schon schwer genug. bin mal auf vergleiche mit diesem gespannt.



2kg hatte schon der ultra120 in der CU-Ausführung. Hier würde ich mit 3-4kg rechnen.




lionheart2000de schrieb:


> Und das sich Prolimatech und Thermaltake (kommen aus der gleichen Fabrik) das Abplanen aus Kostengründen einsparen ist keine Verschwörungstherorie sondern produktionstechnisch belegbar. Nur läßt sich das dem Kunden natürlich besser als eine optimierende Kühlerbodenverformung für Intel CPUs verkaufen.



Letzteres war eine Idee von Thermalright, die das ebenfalls machen und ist genauso bei namenhaften Wasserkühlern zu finden. Merkwürdigerweise dürfte die Produktion bei all diesen Herstellern von ungewölbtem Rohmaterial ausgehen, genauso wie bei billigen Boxed-Kühlern, wobei letztere am Ende plan sind.
Ganz sicher, dass es um Kosteneinsparung geht?


----------



## PIXI (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

^^denke auch nicht das es hier um kosteneinsparungen/weglassen von einem arbeitsschritt - geht.
(habe das auch schon irgendwo hier im forum geschrieben, mir sind spanende herstellungsverfahren bekannt und habe auch schon ähnliche dinge ausgearbeitet...)

grob würde ich sagen das, vorrausgesetzt man will eine plane oberfläche, keinen weiteren arbeitsschritt benötigt sondern einfach einen etwas abweichenden fertigungsablauf benötigt...

gruß PIX


----------



## Loki1978 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Proll-matech wäre auch eine schöne Varriante gewesen und würde zu dem Ding auch besser passen


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Test ist bei Computerbase Online ^^, Kühlleistung schwankt zwischen 1-2 Kelvin besser, also vernachlässigbar.


----------



## XXTREME (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Prolimatech ist der letzte Laden ever, was nutzt einem die seperat erwerbbaren AM3 Halterungen wenn die Kühler nicht im Stande sind einen übertakteten Phenom II zu kühlen?? Schrott, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes....wie sein Vorgänger auch.

Noctua und Thermalright Rulez .


----------



## Nixtreme (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Ich wollt mir den Megahalems auch holen (rein optisch fand ich den super) aber als ich dann gesehen hab, dass nichtmal ein AMD retention-Kit dabei war blieb mir die Spucke weg! 
50€ für nen kühler, nochmal 10€ für's retention-kit und dann nochmal 12-20€ für die Lüfter 

Wenn ich jetzt im nachhinein hör, dass der auch noch schlecht kühlt auf AMD-Prozis bin ich nochmal um einiger froher, doch den Mugen2 für 35€ geholt zu haben!
Ich denke der Super Mega treibt's nur noch weiter!


----------



## PixelSign (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*



Nixtreme schrieb:


> Ich wollt mir den Megahalems auch holen (rein optisch fand ich den super) aber als ich dann gesehen hab, dass nichtmal ein AMD retention-Kit dabei war blieb mir die Spucke weg!
> 50€ für nen kühler, nochmal 10€ für's retention-kit und dann nochmal 12-20€ für die Lüfter
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt im nachhinein hör, dass der auch noch schlecht kühlt auf AMD-Prozis bin ich nochmal um einiger froher, doch den Mugen2 für 35€ geholt zu haben!
> Ich denke der Super Mega treibt's nur noch weiter!



bei caseking gab es und gibts doch genug kits bei denen alles ab ca. 50€ - 60€ dabei ist. und warum sollte der lüfter intel besser kühlen als amd? gibts da unterschiede (mal von der befestigung abgesehen)?


----------



## Castor_23 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Also außer der WLP finde ich sämtliches Prolimatech-Zeug absolut überteuert für die gebotene Leistung. Da greife ich 1000mal lieber zu Scythe oder Noctua. 
Ich dachte es mir schon beim Prolimatech MK-13.
50 Öcken für nen Graka-Kühler, der nichtmal einen Lüfter mitliefert, und windigste Spawa-Kühler? 
Nein danke, bei mir sitzt zwar das Geld recht locker, aber dämlich bin ich noch lange nicht. Da nehm ich gernstens die 2-5° höheren Temperaturen in Kauf und gehe zur Konkurrenz.

Dasselbe hier bei den CPU-Kühlern. "Auf Intel optimierte Auflagefläche". Wieso kriegt Noctua das mit einer planen Oberfläche genausogut hin und kühlt AMDs gleichermaßen gut? Sorry, aber selbst mir als Inteluser stößt diese Verarsche sauer auf.


----------



## -MIRROR- (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Ich bin mit meinem Megahalems @ NB mehr als zufrieden, sieht geil aus und ich habe 27°C im Sommer im Idle... Was willst du mehr? 

Der Super Mega ist für mich uninteressant, die paar Details sinds nicht wert.


----------



## Ossus (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Ich bleib bei meinem Mega Shadow@2x Cooler Master Excalibur.
Der hält meinen X6 1090T schön kühl
Außerdem sehen die Kupferfarben schrecklich aus


----------



## FortunaGamer (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Super das der Kühler bei Caseking jetzt gelistet ist, dauert aber noch bis man den bekommt. Ich glaube nicht das er so viel besser kühlt als der normale.


----------



## XXTREME (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*



PixelSign schrieb:


> bei caseking gab es und gibts doch genug kits bei denen alles ab ca. 50€ - 60€ dabei ist. und warum sollte der lüfter intel besser kühlen als amd? gibts da unterschiede (mal von der befestigung abgesehen)?



Weil die Oberfläche, die auf dem CPU aufliegt *nicht* plan ist. Das bringt erhebliche Nachteile, zumindest bei AMD CPU´s .


----------



## push@max (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Wow, der Preis ist aber sehr saftig!


----------



## Dr.Speed (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Die Jungs von Prolimatech sind ganz schön von sich überzeugt. Einen Kühler Super Mega zu nennen zeugt schon von großem Selbstbewusstsein. Ich denke zwar, dass die Leistung nochmals besser sein wird, als die des Meghalems Rev. B, aber immernoch die eines Noctua NH-D14 komplett erreicht. Erst, wenn dass der Fall sein sollte, ist für mich so ein Name gerechtfertigt. Eine Vollkupfer Edition wäre aber trotzdem eine geniale Sache.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Selbst der Megahalems kühlt doch besser als der NH D14, obwohl einem beim NH D14 doch schon mal gerne das MOBO rausreisst.


----------



## Dr.Speed (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Ähhh...nein...

Schau dir bitte mal in einer PCGH Ausgabe hinten den Einkaufsführer an.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

PCGH gibt im Einkaufsführer keine Werte bei identischer Lautstärke bzw. mit Referenzbelüftung an, aber dass der D14 mit 2.0 Sone an Lüftern keine 3K kälter kühlt, als der Megahelms mit 1,0 Sone, sollte als Hinweis auf die Qualität der Kühlkörper genügen 
Nur mit sehr langsamen Lüftern liegt der D14 vor dem Megahelms (zu enge Lamellen).
Computerbase zufolge aber hinter dem Super Mega.


----------



## serafen (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Stylisch ist der Super Mega ja schon, aber vom Mega Shadow zu wechseln - nun ja, das lohnt sich nicht wirklich. Positiv allerdings, dass man "wenigstens" (aus AMD-Sicht) das ARM-01-Kit weiterverwenden könnte.

Die Diskussion um konkave Kühlerböden (Thermalright, Prolimatech etc.) kann ich - als AMD-User - für mein System nicht bestätigen; der Mega Shadow in Verbindung mit der Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra erzielt hervorragende Werte (Fortress FT02).

Der D14 ist ein wirklich attraktives Gesamtpaket - wie nicht anders von Noctua zu erwarten. Auf Grund der Testergebnisse jedoch kein Grund, ernsthaft über einen Kühlertausch nachzudenken. Dennoch bleibe ich auch zukünftig Noctua-Fan, denn gerade der Support ist einsame Spitze.

Auf den ersten Blick (Super Mega), kamen mir jedoch spontan Erinnerungen an den Zalman CNPS 10x ins Gedächtnis ... zumindest optisch ...


----------



## Star_KillA (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Super Mega: Nachfolger des CPU-Kühlers Megahalems*

Sieht gut aus , das als Megashadow sprich in schwarz mit Orangen Streifen


----------

